# Crohns is a rich mans disease!!



## Shay (Aug 31, 2012)

Im interested to see just how much us Crohnies spend a month on treatment!

I recieved a bill in the mail yesterday for the Capsule Endoscopy i had a few months back, and they want me to pay $11,000!!! 
I have insurance, $300 a month...
Im sure that bill is something that I need to figure out with my insurance company...
..But it raised the question in my head, How much does Crohns disease actually cost for different people, in different places??

Im in Chicago, IL, USA 
$300 a month for insurance.
$123 a month for Asacol,
$5 a month for Prednisone
$5 a month for Hydrocodone 
$200 a month for Entocort
$40 a month for Levaquin
$30 copay for my doctors office

On a normal (meaning crohns active) month, I spend on average $500 a month on my health. Not including the strict diet I have to remain on...


----------



## robbo87 (Aug 31, 2012)

I always find it unbelievable how much people have to pay due to an illness they can do nothing about. I'm very fortunate to live in the UK so get everything free through the NHS. The system has it's flaws but when I see threads like this it makes me so much more grateful for it. I did have to pay for medications at first before getting my ostomy which cost around £7 a month per item (or you could pay for a certificate for so many months and that gets you all your meds for free) but now have a medical exemption certificate and get all my meds and supplys. I really don't know what I'd do if i had to pay or deal with insurance companies.


----------



## Ckt (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yes..I believe crohns has been absolutely devastating financially for me! I had to stop working and go on disability..there went my gross annual income by two thirds. I luckily have great health insurance but even so, there are co pays for er visits and doctor visits. Drugs alone cost me about $400 a month.i filed bankruptcy in 2002 due to medical bills and am looking to having to do this yet again. And let's not forget costs such as tons of toilet paper and the assortment of butt cream and otcs to alleviate some symptoms.i agree..this disease costs plenty!


----------



## Shay (Aug 31, 2012)

Its insane to me! 
I actually had to choose between eating food for the month, or having my medicine. 
My doctor screamed at me when he found out I chose food! lol
Robbo87, sounds to me like i need to move to the UK!! 
Ckt, are you on public aid? if so, isnt that a pain the in butt more than crohns? lol!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Aug 31, 2012)

I have insurance through my work, but it doesn't pay for everything.  And of course I pay a portion of my paycheck to get insurance through my work so there's a few hundred bucks every month.  I have decent prescription coverage, so I pay $75 per month for my Asacol (without insurance it'd be about $500 per month).  When I was on Entocort, that was also $75 per month (would be between $1000 and $1500 monthly without insurance!).  Generics like pred, amitriptyline, etc are $10 per month with my plan, I'm not sure what they'd be without insurance.

As for doctor appointments and tests, I have a $500 deductible per person - so because my hubby and I are both covered, we need to spend $1000 out of pocket each year before insurance will pay anything.  Then my insurance pays 80% and I pay 20%.  So if I'm having a lot of tests and appointments, that can still add up pretty quickly.  The first year I was ill, I racked up $6000 in doctor bills (that's what insurance didn't pay).  Fortunately my hospital approved me for financial aid and those bills went away.  It's really easy to get in medical debt in this country though, even with insurance.  Right now I have a few hundred bucks in medical debt and I'm thankful it's not any more than that.


----------



## Shay (Aug 31, 2012)

Cat-a-tonic, I have PPO insurance through my job, is that what you and the hubby have?
I have a $500 deductable and $1500 out of pocket.
The cover 80% as well after that, unless I walk into the emergency room... then my coverage deminishes... 
Learned that the hard way...


----------



## Ckt (Aug 31, 2012)

Shay..I actually have disability retirement through the federal government which is lucky for me. I  get my insurance through them too. My health insurance is really one of the best in the us and STILL I have these crazy deductibles! I did hit the crohns lotto this end of year though when I hit catastrophic care and now until January I have no co pays..so I'm stocking up as much as I can!  Our health care system really just bites the big one!how a country that has the resources that the us has and still can't seem to rank in the too ten globally for health care coverage is beyond me! I count myself very blessed. I have a friend who does have public assistance and they do the minimum for her when she turns up at the er. :thumbdown:


----------



## Astra (Aug 31, 2012)

Good old NHS!
I pay £28 every 3 months, a pre paid prescription card.
Move over here Sheila!
xx


----------



## Shay (Aug 31, 2012)

ya kno, im starting to think the UK might be my next endevor! lol!


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 31, 2012)

The NHS isn't exactly "free", is it? 20% of the tax you pay goes to fund it. So it is the luck (or unluck) of the draw whether what you pay in is less or more than what you get out. Plus I must say the standard of care is pretty poor for the amount it costs the UK taxpayer per year. Having said that at least everyone gets healthcare no matter their situation which is more than can be said for other countries. 

I am quite thankful I have private insurance free through my work (costs them £20 per month) which has paid for everything so far. The main bonus is getting access to treatment really quickly. For example, you can get an appointment with the consultant, or any other test/treatment within a couple of days usually, versus the weeks or even months waiting time on the NHS. My health would definitely have deteriorated a lot further had I had to wait on the nhs waiting list for things. 

I recently got a statement through from the Insurance company, and I have racked up the following in about 4 months:

MRI scan x 2 = £1500 per scan
15 minutes consultant appointment = £120 per appointment (not bad work if you can get it!). 
Blood sample = £60 per test (lost count of how many of these they've taken) 
Colonoscopy = £400 for the consultant fees, £600 for the hospital. 
Flexible Sigmoidoscopy (as above)
Ultrasound = £300
X-ray = £100 a go
Stay in hospital = £100 per night
Humira/Adalimumab = £400 per injection (plus £200 for the training session with the nurse). Insurance company paying for 3 months of this. 
140 Prednisolone 5mg tablets = £11 

So yeh, expensive stuff....


----------



## Shay (Aug 31, 2012)

That is a good point heisenberg... I spend alot of money for my insurance, so it is very easy for me to get into the doctor/hospital, because they know they will get paid. 
My sister, she is on public aid (free medical insurance paid with US tax dollars) and she can not seem to find a doctor to see her.. She was diagnosed with diverticulitis a few years back, and the hospital sent her home before the diagnosis was complete. When i was diagnosed with Crohns, i sat in the hospital for over 2 weeks, because they wanted to make sure they were diagnosing me correctly.. (that or milking my insurance company for money)

I guess there is no bright side to the spectrum. I can complain about how much of my paycheck goes to medical and insurance.. but at the end of the day, the people who dont pay for it, are not getting the proper care.


----------



## maria (Aug 31, 2012)

You got that right I'm about to go spend about 150 on stuff I cant afford that I need like bags. I have 4 kids and a single mother it's extremely hard!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Aug 31, 2012)

Shay said:


> Cat-a-tonic, I have PPO insurance through my job, is that what you and the hubby have?
> I have a $500 deductable and $1500 out of pocket.
> The cover 80% as well after that, unless I walk into the emergency room... then my coverage deminishes...
> Learned that the hard way...


Yep, I have a PPO through my work.  (I almost wrote POO there instead of PPO, hah!)  Mine fortunately does cover ER visits though, at least the 80% that is covered.  We found that out last year when my hubby had a horrible kidney stone attack.  We didn't know what was going on but he was in such horrible pain so we went to the ER.  They gave him pain meds and did a CT and some x-rays.  Total ER bill was about $5000 and we ended up paying about $1000 of that, insurance paid the rest.  Still ridiculously expensive but I'm glad they paid most of it anyway.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 1, 2012)

Without my husband's insurance through his work, an infusion of Remicade (which I am getting every 4 weeks) would be unattainable for me at a whopping $3000 CAD per infusion. I understand that there is some financial support provided through a connection with the hospital for people who don't have adequate insurance but man, that still wouldn't make it an option.


----------



## BBACK12 (Sep 3, 2012)

Doctors Visit- 65
Pentasa- 200?
Entocort- 55
Vancomycin  ( for c-diff) 3000 ( Insurance helps a bit)
Flagyl- 10
Bentyl- 5
6-MP- 35
I'm from the Cincinnati, OH Area.


----------



## yoadrienne (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, our healthcare in the US-while I feel that I DO always receive very good CARE-the cost is completely unreal! We live in Indiana, so we're probably similar in the market as far as cost goes for our healthcare.

Here is my situation: We are self-employed, so that means we have to find our own insurance. My original insurance dropped me after I was diagnosed with Crohn's. So, I'm on a federally eligible program (not Medicaid) for people who have pre-existing conditions, but here is the catch-the insurance is:
-$500/month; $2500 deductible (medical and pharmacy expenses) and $5000 out of pocket max. And that doesn't even include my husband or three children and their insurance premiums/deductibles!!!
-This means that I have had to pay $920 for one month of Entocort and I'm waiting for the bills from the CT scan and lab work that were done two weeks ago, but it's safe to assume I've met my deductible at this point, but may not have completely met my max out of pocket.
-We are learning to cut our expenses and budget for my health expenditures.

Needless to say, I hope that the new healthcare reform that has passed is able to go into affect to help all of us with pre-existing health conditions. Maybe it will AT THE VERY LEAST give us a break on our insurance premiums.

But you are so very right, in our country, it is almost as if we are being punished-not only physically, but also financially-because we have a disease that we had no control over.  I am a relatively young, fit person. I ran a half marathon last year at 21 weeks pregnant. 13 weeks later I found out I had Crohn's disease. This disease does not discriminate. It is an outrage that we don't have a better system in place for healthcare.

OK, Rant over. In short, I agree with you, Shay.


----------



## Fizzifish (Sep 3, 2012)

Because I have a colostomy I have a medical exemption card so i can get all of my medical prescriptions for FREE. Although I pay about £50 a month for private health care, I don't need to. I only pay for private health care so that if I have elective surgery I can have it in the comfort and privacy of a private hospital. Also because I developed Crohn's whilst paying the insurance I am covered for it. If I stopped paying the insurance and then started it up again I would lose my Crohn's cover. I feel so fortunate to be in UK where we have the NHS, it has its faults but compared to other countries it is amazing! We UK citizens should be very very grateful.


----------



## BBACK12 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not far away from you!! I'm in Cincinnati, Ohio.  My family is self employeed also so I know how this is such a mess!:voodoo:









yoadrienne said:


> Yep, our healthcare in the US-while I feel that I DO always receive very good CARE-the cost is completely unreal! We live in Indiana, so we're probably similar in the market as far as cost goes for our healthcare.
> 
> Here is my situation: We are self-employed, so that means we have to find our own insurance. My original insurance dropped me after I was diagnosed with Crohn's. So, I'm on a federally eligible program (not Medicaid) for people who have pre-existing conditions, but here is the catch-the insurance is:
> -$500/month; $2500 deductible (medical and pharmacy expenses) and $5000 out of pocket max. And that doesn't even include my husband or three children and their insurance premiums/deductibles!!!
> ...


----------



## DougUte (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes.  I have Crohns, Essential Tremor, and Sleep Apnea.  My wife has Epilepsy and other issues. We paid out of pocket almost $13,000.00 last year. We changed our insurance to a High Deductible plan because with that plan our out of pocket expense is limited to $5,000.00 per family for the year, so I am hopeful that will cut down on our expenses, but......


----------



## Ckt (Sep 5, 2012)

The us system just doesn't work.period. I was in an nhs hospital on the isle of eight during a vacation this year..whilst my first nhs experience in university hospital in London really about killed me..really..they allowed my appendix to rupture as I was misdiagnosed.. The last one was excellent. I had both gi doctors and the surgery team looking over me..admittedly my admission was delayed bec they couldn't decide which service to put me in, that happens in the states too. It's just hospital politics!
I have yet to get a bill from them either. I do have excellent health insurance that covered me internationally the same as here but still..in the USA they would be sending sheaths of bills!


----------



## lola99 (Sep 7, 2012)

YIkes . I paid $30.00/asacol, $15.00/entocort,$30.00/azathioprine, $40.00 for specialist visit. I had a egd and colonoscopy at an independent outpatient surgery center and the bill was about $300.00 after insurance. When it was done at a hospital its was about $700.00. My insurance is about 300 a month.I switched to humira and now its only $5.00 a month yippee!


----------



## sanni (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is how the system works in Finland. 

We have government insurance (like in UK) that is paid from tax money. So we also have a relatively high tax. 


The government pays either 42% or 72% (this depends on your diagnosis and what meds you use) is paid of your prescription meds. This is up to a limit of 700€. Once the 700€ is used up the rest of the meds for that calendar year is free with a charge of 1.5€/ perchase of med. 

So a couple examples. If a person is using Azatrioprine the cost of 700€/year would not exeed. So this person would pay 28% of the price of this medication him self. (I dont know the actual cost since I have been of Aza for years now). 

Second example. A person using humira would cross over the 700€ yearly limit on the first purchas of Humira. So after that every time he gets his meds he pays a 1.5€ puchase fee to get his meds.This is for all other prescriptions drugs too. At the start of a new year again he would pay the 700€. 

We have our meds categorized so that some belong ito the system of the government and some dont. Sadly lots of the vitamis, mineral and things I need for my short gut are not in it. So my med expenses are about 130€ a month. For me this is from Imodium, vitamins and the powder I use for my electrolyte drink. So I pay 700€/years + about 130€ a mont. 

On top of this there are fees to see the doctor. Each visit to a specialist is 27€ (I think) and a general doctor I think it like 11€. A night at a hospital is about 35€/night. This is for the public healt care. Labs, x-rays and nurse consulting is free. 

So in addition to my meds I have some doctor fees aswell. On top of this I have expenses from using a LOT of TP. And I have a bit of a specialized diet as well. Also all the trips to and from the doctors office. 

We do have one more benefit here. If you have large medical expenses AND have an illness that effects your everyday life making life just a bit harder you can apply for some medical support money. There is 3 levels of this the least being just under 90€/month, the second is about 200€/month and the highest is 400€/month. The thing is that in order to recieve this money your expenses have to be greater that the amount you will recieve (and they wont exept just anything as expenses. Like I am having a hard time for them to agree that I use more TP then average person and that actually costs me money). But still. It helps. 

Oh and ALL ostomy bags and discs (flangs is it?) and most other materials like paste or what ever you may need are free.


----------



## silvermander (Sep 9, 2012)

I will fully admit that I have no idea what my medical coverage costs at this point.  My boyfriend keeps track of all the paperwork that comes in about doctor appointments, hospital stays, and medications.  Not saying he's paying them, just that he keeps them organized for me.

I'm on Disability, so I receive SSI, SSDI, food stamps, Medicare, Mainecare (basically medicade), and WellCare for my prescriptions.

I've paid a nominal two dollars here and there for prescriptions, but other than that, almost everything is paid.  My Cimzia is crazy expensive, so I get it through the mail through WellCare, because it's less expensive for them to do it that way, and I've had to pay them, but it's less that five dollars a month.

While that's amazing, it also means that my boyfriend and I can't get married.  He works for the state and has great medical coverage, but nothing compared to what I have now.  Basically we can't afford to get married, and that really hurts to know that my Crohn's is holding me back.

I do remember being about 25 and my father way paying bills.  He signed a check and smiled.  It was the last of the bills from when I was a teenager and under his medical insurance.  I'm sure my medical bills, if I wasn't covered the way I am, would be more than I could ever make in my lifetime.  I honestly don't know how most people make it financially.


----------



## lizzy16 (Sep 9, 2012)

I was diagnosed whilst living in the UK so I've been fortunate enough to get coverage through the NHS which is funded by our tax - I pay for my prescriptions which is about 7 pounds per item per month (which at the moment is Prednisone and Azathioprine) and I've thankfully not had to pay for my GI appointments or hospital stays. I'm moving back to Australia in a couple of months where I have private health insurance and we have Medicare - it will be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## Panda33 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am fortunate to be Canadian because my healthcare is free. Also I have prescription coverage so I only pay approx. $3/month for my Meds. But all Dr's visits, procedures, hospital stays, etc. are free.


----------



## Ablett20 (Sep 12, 2012)

Its braking me. I'm 27 and my parents still have to pay my medical bills. I don't know what the ppl do who don't have that support. I pay health insurance which has been a god sent! My last hospital stay/surgery would have cost $2000 and I've had 3 this year. Not to mention meds. To top it off ive now been diagnose with Endomeatriosis which is attached to my bowel cause crohns pains. The pill adds another $80 and $250 each time I see the Gyno!


----------



## karj (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in Ireland.  We have a threshold on the amount you can spend on medications each month is 132 euro.  My medications reach this threshold every month though. so:
Meds 132 - a month
Insurance VHI 68 euro a month- the insurance will cover me as a public patient over here we have a weird public/private health system. in 2 years time they will also cover me as a private patient. this is because i had crohns when i joined and you have to wait 5 years for full cover. but i'm lucky i have a good public hospital so it doesn't really affect me.
then of course there are the doctors visits 40 euro a consultation - and there have been a lot of those lately!!
And I got these supplements to try and heal my gut but they like 50 euro.  So certainly i would agree with you its a rich mans disease!!
funnily enough here in ireland there is a medical card for long term illnesses but Crohn's disease is still not on the list.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2012)

My doctor visits, tests and meds are all paid for 100% by Medi-Cal. They don't cover dental anymore (except for emergency extractions) and some other things that don't affect me and they now charge a $5 copay for ER visits. Without it, I don't even want to imagine how much it would cost to keep me alive. Chances are I'd be filing for bankruptcy every chance I got. :/


----------



## Serial (Oct 2, 2012)

My coworkers wonder why I come in most days, hunkered over my cart at work.  Working with one hand on my gut, and one hand stocking product.  When you spend $300/paycheck on your medical insurance, it leaves little leeway (supporting a family of 4) to take proper care of yourself.   My most recent Emergency Room visit (3 days after Christmas, didn't want to ruin the holiday for my family) totaled $1600 out of pocket for a CT scan and 4 shots of morphine to dull the pain.  The ER doc got extremely mad at me when I refused to be admitted to the hospital for 2 weeks of testing (she actually threw a hissy fit and tried to admit me anyway.....how do you afford that bill when you can't work?  I'm still trying to pay off $600 of that visit, destroyed my perfect credit report and any chance of my wife and myself buying a house.  I had just put an offer down on a house when 3 bills hit my credit report, that I wasn't even aware of due to the ER making a spelling mistake in my address.

I choose to endure the pain and side effects, so my family doesn't have to endure the financial strain.


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2012)

I live IN Quebec canada, 

We have global healthcare that we all contribute to by Paycheck deduction. I also have a private insurance through my work (for my entire family 2 adults and 3 kids it cost me 60 per 2 weeks) My Wife also has private insurance through her work (25 per 2 weeks. she takes the minimum) With both insurance all of our medicine (pills and the likes are free.

My remicade is also covered by both of our insurance.

remi every 6 weeks double dose 10 000$

Just that much would of killed me a long time ago. I'm on my 14th infusion.

Everything related to my doctor is paid through the medicare. Thank god.

So every year through pay check deduction  I pay 1560$ and my wife pays 650$ that's all we are required to pay to get unlimited medication and doctor care. I get to see my doctor whenever I need to and that is usually ever 2 month for a review. If I have to go to the emergency room I can wait up to 4 to 6 hours but I do get treatment right away if it's a real emergency. So it's not that bad for free medical care.

It really is crazy to see a country like the US that is a major world power, a major country that fights for freedom and at the same time lets her people die from illness. Strange indeed.


----------



## lola99 (Oct 2, 2012)

Serial said:


> My coworkers wonder why I come in most days, hunkered over my cart at work.  Working with one hand on my gut, and one hand stocking product.  When you spend $300/paycheck on your medical insurance, it leaves little leeway (supporting a family of 4) to take proper care of yourself.   My most recent Emergency Room visit (3 days after Christmas, didn't want to ruin the holiday for my family) totaled $1600 out of pocket for a CT scan and 4 shots of morphine to dull the pain.  The ER doc got extremely mad at me when I refused to be admitted to the hospital for 2 weeks of testing (she actually threw a hissy fit and tried to admit me anyway.....how do you afford that bill when you can't work?  I'm still trying to pay off $600 of that visit, destroyed my perfect credit report and any chance of my wife and myself buying a house.  I had just put an offer down on a house when 3 bills hit my credit report, that I wasn't even aware of due to the ER making a spelling mistake in my address.
> 
> I choose to endure the pain and side effects, so my family doesn't have to endure the financial strain.


Do you live in the united states? Because if you do, maybe you should consider humira. I went from paying $100.00 a month on prescriptions to paying just $5.00. They have a patient assistant program and they say 96% of people qualify. I just started taking it a few days ago so can't say how its working for me yet. Also if you are low income and really can't afford to pay your hospital bills you should call the hospital and ask if you qualify to have part of your bills taken off.


----------



## LucyLee (Oct 2, 2012)

I have no insurance and its crazy!! i just know that they told me stress makes it worse....so the bills are piling up!!! but what do ya do....i pay a little each month where and when i can. This disease is crazy expensive!! when they told me Asacol was $400.00/month i laughed and said...oh well! How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Oct 16, 2012)

I pay anywhere between $200 and $300/mo if I am mid-flare. (GI visits, GP visits, Asacol, Prednisone, Antibiotics, supplements, B12 injection visits)
Colonoscopies if I need them cost an additional $300

I can't imagine how much more it would cost me if I had to go on stronger meds 

It's hard sometimes but I have to make do. I'm 29, I am on my own literally with a job (thankful to have but always fearing I will lose because of my illnesses) that pays my monthly bills on time (if I am not sick, then I have to put the bills aside) and just enough to eat, no frills. But the meds/doctor visits use up all the money I could have put in savings  to have a cushion for serious emergencies. Family and friend support is not available for me. So I have no choice but to make it work. Being surrounded by healthy, able-bodied young professionals just makes me feel like crap sometimes.

I want to get a second job on top of my full time job but this illness wears me out mentally and physically and wears me down so randomly and I am afraid I will only get sicker if I push myself too hard with working so much.


----------



## Sarahkk (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm currently only on Pentasa, and I only just started up again a couple of months ago. I was symptom free for many years. I was diagnosed in 2003, found out about diet changes in 2006-ish, and was in full remission in 2009. No medications worked for me so slowly my parents just stopped ordering them cause there was no point. I relied strictly on diet (I have a post of my specific diet) and that sent me into a full remission, so other than the cost of some more expensive foods, my costs weren't too bad so if the medications aren't really helping (sometimes people just do what the doctors tell them regardless if it's working), I would suggest going off them if you can. What is your diet?


----------



## lindbergh (Oct 16, 2012)

if you can not afford your drugs buy from Canada
I am on Assocol 400mg  I know the biill from Walgreens is 400 a month
I now by from Canada 125.00 a month
And generic yes there is a generic in the rest of the world $65 a month


----------



## gutgremlins (Oct 16, 2012)

My COBRA insurance premium is $557.84/month.
Doctor copay $25/$40.
Medication copay $15/$25/$50.
Deductible $2000.
Coinsurance 30%.
Lialda is $25/month.
Ursodiol is $15/month.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Oct 16, 2012)

How do you go about ordering meds from Canada? Aren't there certain restrictions on that? (I'm in the US). I never understood how that worked.

The crappy thing about Asacol is the patent doesn't expire until July 2013 from what I understand so there is no generic as of yet. The bulk of my payments come from multiple doctor visits from two doctors, my GI and my General doctor who does all the lab tests my GI recommends (I'm HMO) and deals with healing all the damn side effects of the prednisone. Whenever I see my GI, there's a 95% chance I have to follow up once or twice with my regular doctor, BEFORE I have to follow up with my GI again. 


GI visits are $35 and I will see him once or twice a month mid-flare
GP visits are $15 and I see her from one to three times a month mid-flare


----------



## lindbergh (Oct 16, 2012)

You order through a Canadian certified pharmacy.
I use one called Big mountain
you must fax them a persciption first and then you can order what you want.
It takes about 2 weeks to get your order. because they have to go through the mail system.
UPS and Fed Ex will not carry them for fear of looseing the drug co. business
Also there is a generic. It is made by Sun Pharmicuticals the 5th largest drug co in the world.. The generic is sold everywhere but in the USA
My wife was very leary of ordering from Sun Pharm but I told her to look at
her migraine meds she gets from Walgreens. They are made by Sun Pharm.


----------



## tincho_lavie (Nov 1, 2015)

My first surgery was paid by my insurance company, then I got two estimations for my second surgery. The first one was 15.000 dollars, wich I find ridiculous, but then I changed my doctor and the second one charged me 2500 dollars for my resection surgery. It's not cheap but I find it acceptable. 
I could get free treatment if I went to a public hospital, but I'm happy where I am.
The treatment (Humira) and everything else (Colonoscopy included and doctor visits includes) is paid by my insurance company too. I pay about 120 dollars/month for my insurance.


----------



## -Rita- (Nov 1, 2015)

Since I'm a kid I have everything for free except a couple medicines. But the most important one which is Imuran is completely free for me. I don't pay any medical care or doctor visits because, once again, I'm a kid hahah. I don't know if my parents have insurance or anything like that but so far we haven't had any problems with money regarding my disease. I find it harder to pay for school supplies (which reaches 300€ every year) than my medicine. It's sad to see you all suffer because of this  Healthcare should be free for everyone, especially people with these types of diseases. It's not our fault and we need medicine to survive!


----------



## erinjayee (Nov 1, 2015)

Im from Australia.
My hospital stays/surgeries have been free (because I went public - I don't have private insurance)
My meds cost around $100 month.
My consultant fees are free (im a nurse at his hospital and he spoils me... would be 80$ a visit otherwise).
My surgeon charges $85 a visit - and that can be fortnightly at times.


----------



## tots (Nov 2, 2015)

I was recently charged $1800 for a UTI. Of course, I was really sick over a weekend and with my Remicade the Dr didn't want me to wait. So, that could be considered a CD expense.  


Lauren


----------



## ronroush7 (Nov 2, 2015)

The biologics have really gotten to me.


----------



## tots (Nov 2, 2015)

I have been lucky, what my ins doesn't pay Remistart does.
Otherwise i just couldn't do it.


Lauren


----------



## DougUte (Nov 3, 2015)

If it wasn't for Humira Complete I would dead financially. $5.00/Month for a Biologic is very nice. They even cover the expense when my Insurance is in the deductible period.


----------



## irishgal (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm lucky that in the U.S. I have pretty decent health insurance since my husband works in the public sector, but I can't imagine the cost without insurance, or for those caught in that low/middle income level where they don't qualify for public assistance but can't afford the staggering costs of private insurance! Something needs to change with the US insurance system so people don't have to make a choice between food or meds.

As a side note, I was on very costly (for my insurance) Remicade and Humira over the past 8 years, each month racking up thousands of dollars that they'd pay. When they failed, I desperately gave AntiMAP a go, and miraculously it worked!!! Like, it worked so quickly that I feel as if I've never had Crohn's. I paid out of pocket for an integrative health MD to help me with the research and monitor me. I see her about four times a year now, and pay $125 each visit. She also does a ton with diet, supplements and lifestyle which I think help. AntiMAP itself only costs me $10/month, so the insurance has saved about $30-$40K in the past year, but they refuse to pay the small amount for me to see my integrative health doc who fixed me!!! To me, this makes no sense, and therein lies the problem. They'd happily keep me on costly Remicade, but won't reevaluate my case and pay a fraction of their potential cost to keep me better.


----------



## tdht (Nov 18, 2015)

I have Medicaid and I don't pay co-pays for any doctors/specialists/er and I pay $3 for my Humira and $1 for my other medications.  I want to get a job but some employer insurance isn't as good as what I have.


----------



## ich (Dec 16, 2015)

In Ireland, maximum you can be charged is 144 euro per month (1724 p.a.) for all your medication if you have to pay.
You then claim 20pc of this cost back from Revenue under the Med 1 medical expenses scheme


----------



## polgara59 (Dec 18, 2015)

Another Canadian here who has full coverage through my job. All I pay for my prescriptions are the dispensing fees. My premiums are a taxable benefit through my employer.


----------



## The Real MC (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in the US and have insurance through work.

My resection surgery was $40,000 and my out of pocket costs were zero.

I pay a $100 copay every time I go to the ER.

This year I had a colonoscopy.  I got an $800 bill for a $3000 procedure.  This is not my first BBQ and I never paid that much in the past.  So I enlisted the services of a health advocate to dispute the patient responsibility.  Two months later, the insurance company ponied up.

If they are available, I encourage enlisting health advocates to dispute a medical bill.  They are experts in navigating the medical insurance minefield and they engage with the insurance company for you on your behalf, which took a great burden off my day job.  I have used them before with success.  Only one occasion was the patient responsibility truly mine but that wasn't a huge hit.

One interesting case of mine was an ER visit right around midnight.  There was a change in insurance providers at midnight that night.  I got billed 100% for that visit because both providers argued that the other was liable for the expenses.  There was no lapse in coverage, yet the providers disputed paying my expenses because of the changeover at midnight.  My health advocate got that resolved for me.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 18, 2015)

The biologics are expensive.


----------



## DougUte (Dec 18, 2015)

Ron, I pay $5.00 a month for Humira. With co-pay assistance it is not expensive


----------



## 2010mustang (Dec 19, 2015)

I paid the same for humia. On remistart now but waiting to see my 1st bill.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 19, 2015)

DougUte said:


> Ron, I pay $5.00 a month for Humira. With co-pay assistance it is not expensive


That is great.


----------



## NicholasPTimms (Dec 19, 2015)

robbo87 said:


> I always find it unbelievable how much people have to pay due to an illness they can do nothing about. I'm very fortunate to live in the UK so get everything free through the NHS. The system has it's flaws but when I see threads like this it makes me so much more grateful for it. I did have to pay for medications at first before getting my ostomy which cost around £7 a month per item (or you could pay for a certificate for so many months and that gets you all your meds for free) but now have a medical exemption certificate and get all my meds and supplys. I really don't know what I'd do if i had to pay or deal with insurance companies.


In 2010, having somewhat a little spare time on my hands, I decided to crack some numbers to ascertain exactly how much it was the experience of Crohns had cost since diagnosis in 1999. 

Such was calculated taking into consideration, the cost of medication and travel to and from appointments, the various costs incurred during hospital stays, direct loss of earnings and all the additional expenses you have to pay in terms of living costs ; such as toilet roll  These costs were then off-set with any benefits I had received during that time... The figure was £42,000.. throw in the reasonable potential earnings for several promotion opportunities I had to turn down and that figure more than doubles...

:ywow:


----------



## Sar (Jan 13, 2016)

It's unbelievable to see the numbers as you start to add them up. I am extremely lucky since I live in Canada, plus I have two additional insurance plans (one through my work, the other through my husbands work). Even with all that there are still a number of out of pocket expenses. But here's the breakdown:
Disability - covers 67% of income but I do work part time hours when I can so my insurance allows a max of 85% of my income ($10,000.00 loss approx). 
Meds - (thankfully 100% unlimited coverage except for the medical cannabis) approx $45,000.00/year
Complementary tx (massage - $800.00/year; Chiro - $500.00; dietitian - $250.00/year)
Travel to appointments - approx. $3,000/year
Procedures - hard to guesstimate but I've done the following test this year alone: x-Ray x 3; colonoscopy; gastroscopy; capsule endoscopy; small bowel follow through; ct scan x 2; ultrasound x 2; monthly blood work; consults with 4 specialists (not all GI docs lol); approx 3 physician appointments each month; and 3 total ER trips the last year.

So it's a total of $60,000.00 without looking at adding to cost for appointments and procedures (thankfully no expenses here for me). If I didn't have additional insurance and long term disability I would have lost $30,000.00 worth of employment and spent $50,000.00 on treatment. Thanks just the last year. I'm 25 years old and I would be bankrupt and living on the streets if I didn't have the additional supports. The free healthcare in Canada is amazing but it doesn't help if you can't work and don't have money to pay for meds. Crazy when you look at it. Money is still the number one deterrent of health. Hang in there everyone!


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Entocort is 138 dollars.  Not cheap.


----------



## InstantCoffee (Jan 13, 2016)

My deductible is $1500 and I pay 100% out of pocket until then and apparently nothing after that unless it's out of network or whatever exceptions, and for procedures my company will cover up to half (750).

I'm planning on taking my tax return, getting a colonoscopy/endoscopy done early in the year ($3000 procedure) and being set for the year at $750, which is super nice because I have a lot of plans for the year including seeing an endocrinologist to get my cholesterol and hormone levels checked, seeing a dermatologist, getting my heart checked for signs of Marfan's and probably more things yet to come that I've been putting off for years. 

I'm lucky that I can control my symptoms with diet and OTC supplements about 95% of the time, but I haven't had a screening in years to be sure that it's going well. 

If I had to be on prescriptions though idk what I would do.


----------



## hcrum87hc (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not sure about a typical month, as it varies, but these are my usual costs:

Standard Insurance Plan at work-$0
Typical GI visit-$19 and some change (20/80 co-insurance)
Humira-$5 per month with the Humira copay
Entocort (generic) - $12 for 1 month
Imuran (generic) -$24 for 3 months
Blook work-$6 to $100 depending on tests

I've been very blessed with good insurance, and it has saved me loads of money.


----------



## Ian_H (Feb 22, 2016)

I have decent health insurance but have to pay an arm and a leg for it.  Remistart is great as they pay 90% of my medicine cost.  Unfortunately my employer does not offer benefits cause our company has 3 people haha, but we are supplemented with more money   so its not a bad deal.  If we are to get one more person on board the owner will have to offer benefits as in SC 4 or more employees requires insurance for all employees

$350 for health insurance 
$Azathioprine for free 
$5 for Remicade per infusion (Thats just cost of meds)
Infusion services usually cost $100

So about $450/month on medical


----------



## Pharmacist (Feb 23, 2016)

It's so terrible how much health care is in the U.S. The system in Israel is good.  I'm not a citizen, so I'm currently having to pay out of pocket until I can get the medication approved by my insurance. But I was shocked (in a good way) to learn that taking Rafassal (Mesalamine) 4 grams daily only costs $135/month when I know it's probably well over $500 in the U.S. without insurance.


----------



## DougUte (Mar 3, 2016)

I decided to see how much I paid in healthcare costs in the last year. This is what I found. 

Medical (Dr's, Clinic, Hospital, not pharmacy): $325.71. (Insurance paid: $1,396.72). I am in remission so I only had 1 GI visit during the year. 

Pharmacy: $4,969.04 (Insurance paid: $41,501.03) This includes Humira and Entocort, two very expensive Crohn's meds. I am no longer on Entocort 

I have very good insurance and my employer pays 100% of the premium. They paid $8,989.50 to cover my wife and I.


----------



## BlueSky (Mar 3, 2016)

I hope one day the US will move to Medicare for All, a universal healthcare system. The NHS is a terrific model. The problems they have are also present in the US system with a much bigger price tag. Insurance should not depend on your employment status or the employment of your spouse. If your so sick you can't work, you lose access to affordable quality insurance. That's a dysfunctional system. I know this is a political issue, but I've always believed that medical care should be a human right not a high-priced product.


----------



## tots (Mar 4, 2016)

My Ins pays for my Remicade. 
I pay 35 for three months of Entocort when I take it. 
Prob 50 in other meds for the month. 
About 200-300 in copays for Drs visits through put the year.
I also get to choose who I see and when I see them. 

The deal for me- I have never really waited for my dr or any tests he wants done. I get to pick my own Drs. I go to the ER if needed. So I am pretty happy after reading about the wait some people have in other places. I think where medical care is cheaper maybe their taxes are higher? I am not so sure but, when someone says its free someone is paying for it one way or the other. 

Lauren


----------



## fuzzy butterfly (Mar 4, 2016)

The Nhs is great regarding be "free" though we do pay via or national insurance contributions out of our wages. The more you earn the more you pay. So treatment at hospitals doctors is free at point of contact. Prescriptions are paid by us at about £8.00 an item i think it is now. Not sure as i pre pay for mine at £104.00 for the full year. So not too bad doing it that way.. I am so glad we dont have the system some of you guys have. I feel for you with all the insurance hassles n stuff. 
Best wishes


----------



## Bufford (Mar 4, 2016)

No such thing as free healthcare.  I live in Ontario Canada and we pay hefty taxes, and many taxes are recessive.  Essentials such as electricity are heavily taxed at the same rate as tobacco.  My last monthly electric bill was for only 410 kilowatts cost me $130.00 Electricity prices went up 100% in the past 5 years. Being a Crohn's patient I don't work and collect disability.  I have to pay all my household bills from it including all my ostomy supplies except for the small $600 government grant, pay a large deductible for the gov't drug plan that does not cover all drugs.  
Because my pension is small I cannot afford the oil to heat the house so I burn wood. It is good exercise, but it takes me all year to cut the wood I need for the heating season.  Heaven forbid that I have to get surgery done before the wood is in.
The government is raising taxes in the rural area that will amount to one month's worth of pension in just one year, and then the carbon taxes are coming.  At some point I will be forced to sell the home I lived in for 32 years and move out of Ontario to Manitoba where the cost of living is much less, and the hospitals are not so overcrowded.
Financially I am at the end of my rope.


----------



## my little penguin (Mar 4, 2016)

Agree no such thing as free ( either your paying without knowing it taxes etc...or someone else is )
i choose employment based on benefits since medical costs with bad benefits could cost almost a small salary a year ( my kiddo drinks prescription shakes plus humira plus scopes /MRI etc).
Bloodwork alone is a lot .


----------



## tots (Mar 6, 2016)

Shay,

Are you able to use a mail order pharm for your medication. For me its so much cheaper!


Lauren


----------



## rcmacdo (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm pretty lucky compared to most. I have insurance through my dad. (Her employer has kept me on it.) My copay for when I see doctors/specialists is only $10. (Used to be $25. So, it's much better on that.) Yearly physicals are 'free', lab tests are free, etc. I think surgeries and such are only $10, too. (Unless I have to stay overnight at the hospital. Then, it's essentially just paying for at most 6 days. If you're there longer, you don't have to pay for the additional days. I don't know how much it is each day, though.) My meds are $10 each. It used to vary with what I took. So, some used to be only $3, and some made it to $20. That's the only downside with it lately, is that every med is $10 now. But, really, that's nothing compared to if I wasn't insured. I've seen the prices before the insurance covers it, and it's really insane. I feel sorry for those who don't have insurance and are totally on their own.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 7, 2016)

I got my refill on the Entocort today and it was over 160 dollars.  Not easy.


----------



## DougUte (Mar 7, 2016)

fuzzy butterfly said:


> The Nhs is great regarding be "free" though we do pay via or national insurance contributions out of our wages. The more you earn the more you pay. So treatment at hospitals doctors is free at point of contact. Prescriptions are paid by us at about £8.00 an item i think it is now. Not sure as i pre pay for mine at £104.00 for the full year. So not too bad doing it that way.. I am so glad we dont have the system some of you guys have. I feel for you with all the insurance hassles n stuff.
> Best wishes


Hi Mandy. 

My insurance is paid entirely by my employer and I have no problems with getting into see my doctors in a reasonable amount of time. The medical insurance system is not all bad! My insurance pays all but $150.00 for Humira each month, and the Humira co-pay assistance plan brings that cost down to $5.00 out of pocket per month. It actually is the med I pay the least for out of pocket.


----------



## my little penguin (Mar 7, 2016)

Same here 
We pay something like $35 for humira for the entire year and then all his other drugs become free after a month or two


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 7, 2016)

my little penguin said:


> Same here
> We pay something like $35 for humira for the entire year and then all his other drugs become free after a month or two


That is great


----------



## Clash (Mar 7, 2016)

Same here too. We pay 5 dollar a month for humira with humira Co pay assistance and 20 dollars a month with out humira copay assistance.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi im so glad that you can get your meds at a reasonable cost. If your insurance is good i guess it aint as bad as it has sounded. IF your employer pays for it even better 
Love to all


----------



## lenny (Mar 8, 2016)

My son and I have excellent health insurance through my husband's job, but he is retiring in one year.  I really don't know what we will do then. 

Does anyone have any advice? lol

I'd say, Crohn's has cost our family about 10k per year, for 3 years, which is nothing compared to the STRESS.

So thankful Obamacare got rid of the preexisting condition rule!


----------



## lenny (Mar 8, 2016)

We're middle class and could support our son for life.  But, we are looking into disability for him possibly because it would be tight.

We're even considering moving outside of the US to live cheaper.  I read that Spain has excellent, inexpensive medical care.  But, I don't know how it works for a US citizen..or if it's really excellent.  I've only lived in the US.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am retired and I still have the same insurance .  it is deducted from my annuity.  I don't know what your husband's situation is like.  I wish you the best.


----------



## DougUte (Mar 8, 2016)

fuzzy butterfly said:


> Hi im so glad that you can get your meds at a reasonable cost. If your insurance is good i guess it aint as bad as it has sounded. IF your employer pays for it even better
> Love to all


Lenny's post brings up where the problem with the US system is. If you lose your job, or retire before age 62, you lose your insurance. Then you have to select a plan from the Obamacare exchange and pay for it out of your own pocket. Exactly at the time your job loss has resulted in a lack of income. I wish Medicare, which is government health insurance for the elderly and disabled, would be expanded to cover the unemployed (if they are receiving unemployment benefits or not) and move the minimum age to about 55. It seems like a simple solution to me, but what do I know.


----------



## TLF1996 (Dec 11, 2016)

My Crohn's costs over $50,000 AUD per year but thanks to our healthcare systems and taxpayers, I only pay about $300 per year.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 11, 2016)

TLF1996 said:


> My Crohn's costs over $50,000 AUD per year but thanks to our healthcare systems and taxpayers, I only pay about $300 per year.


That is great.


----------



## thike1966 (Apr 13, 2018)

My doctor wants me on Stelara, but it's hard to get it approved with a sticker price of $30,000 to $70,000 per year depending on dose.


----------

